# Milo's latest grooming photos



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't had any of my troops professionally groomed since early November when more of the boys' coats wound up in the trash bin than on their backs. It was long overdue. Aside from the fact that she cut his mustache, I'm pleased with the way he looks. Of course he once again smells like a hooker and he's sporting a purple bow but you can't have everything. Bailey goes in next Thursday. 

Can anyone tell me why they always stay clean longer and why the white on them always looks whiter when they are groomed by someone who knows what they're doing?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a nice combination of short and long. Gryff got groomed yesterday and he always comes home so short. Mostly, it's because he never lets me brush him and he is always matted.

I tried to take a picture but somebody was too lazy.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Geri, I like it. His coloring is so pretty.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Milo sure looks beautiful Geri. Your groomer did a great job.
I have the same question as you. Why are they always whiter and stay clean longer when professionally groomed?:help:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, he looks great and so handsome. She did a good job.
Gryff looks so comfortable in his short cut.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Milo's coloring is so appealing! I like this look for a shorter-than-full-coat look! He still looks very Havanese. He's beautiful!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I just love Milo...he looks like he has so much personality, it is his eyes...he looks great groomed as always


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Ivy, just saw Gryff after his grooming session. He looks worn out but also very beautiful. Cute, cute pictures.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Milo and Gryff both look adorable!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Geri~ Milo's cut is very similar to the one I just gave Tori. I think it's adorable  

Those shots of Gryff cracked me up ound: He looks so cute and comfy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gryff looks adorable in his new do.

Much as I fought tooth and nail to keep them in full coat, maintenance is *so* much easier this way. Life is better for all of us.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Milo looks amazing - I'm encouraged...Kipling needs to go and he's more matted than usual so I'm thinking his body is going to be cut down. We were away for a few days and he came with us - lot's of fun to take him but boy he got filthy and from wearing his harness more matted than usual despite brusing attempts...I love my fluffy dog but I fear the groomer! We'll see - I'm taking Milo's photos with me!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Geri, 
Milo looks fantastic. My family is looking at his photos wondering how Dusty would look in a cut like that...


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

He looks beautiful and so soft. I don't know if I've seen the before pictures but his cut seems to really accentuate his coloring. Your groomer did a fantastic job!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, he's GORGEOUS! LOVE the haircut!! linda's dogs are so pretty


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adorable. Milo is soooooo cute.


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

hi geri, where do you have milo groomed? milo is beautiful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

These days I get the boys groomed at Barkingham Palace in Port Washington. The owner of the place is a smart businessman. He runs specials now and then and has classes there as well. I missed the clicker training which I had planned to attend. This month the grooming is $31.50 (10% off for cash and an extra $5.00 off). It certainly gives one the incentive to go.

I also got the three of them new tags. He has the ability to actually engrave (diamond point) on the premises, rather than send out or do that laser white thing that doesn't wear well. Two of them were $6.99 and one (Milo's camo) was $7.99. Much cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Love Milo's cut with the long and short. Panda is blowing coat and her neck and ears are so matted she's going to have to be cut back (or shaved). I'm going to take Milo's picture so the groomer can see what I'd like for her to eventually look like. Thanks for posting your gorgeous boy!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Jersey says to tell her long lost twin Milo that he looks gorgeous! Whenever you post new pics of Milo, I always have to do a double take and wonder how you stole Jersey without my knowing about it!! 

Oh, and if you did steal her...you'd bring her back in about 20 minutes. this girl LOVES her mom and wouldn't let you get too far before driving you NUTS! LOL


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

milo is very handsome! i know the secret to the whiter white. it's a whitening shampoo, my groomer uses it sometimes on django. its like a conditioner that brightens their coat. ask her for the name of the product.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Milo looks great in his new do. Your groomer did a great job.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh love it. I also love Milo's color 

Kat


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Geri - do you know about how long Milo's coat is now? That will help when I take his picture to the groomer if I can tell her about how long the hair on the body should be...
Thanks!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Donna, I'll measure it for you.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Geri - Panda has an appt on Mon. She is miserable in the heat we're experiencing so hopefully a "Milo" will give her some relief!


----------

